# Puente Grua de 3 grados de libertad



## ca3e (Jun 29, 2010)

Bueno hola como estan estoy desarrollando un tipo puente grua controlado por la PC bueno por asi decirlo, de tres grados de libertad..... Jajaja Bueno el problema es q en vez de poner una grua para la sujecion de objetos o en su defecto un electroiman pense en colocar para cumplir con esa funcion un levitador magnetico q cumpla con el sistema de sujecion del material ferromagnetico mientras es transportado. 
Ya hice un sistema de levitacion magnetica para la clase de control pero el controlador fue simple ya que Use un PD y solo considere la fuerza de gravedad q la aplican al sistema para su funcion de trasferencia. Pero ahora todo el sistema se encontrara en movimiento y quisiera preguntar ¿¿¿Es necesario q considere otro sistema o controlador  para mi levitacion(Ejm PID)????; ¿¿¿ Q fallas tendria si siguiera usando el controlador pd q ya tengo en diseñO????.
¿¿¿¿Serian cuantificables las fallas en mi sistema???? ¿¿¿Y si usaria otro sistema cual seria el mejor????... ¿¿¿¿ Q parametros son relevantes a considerar???............ Bueno considerando q para lo anterior todo el electroiman y los sensores se mueven con el sistema.............

Bueno creo q esta interesante no mas el tema........... Espero sujerencia y comentarios al respecto para q entre todos podamos responder a estas interrogantes..
Gracias de ante mano


----------



## ca3e (Jul 21, 2010)

Bueno estube preguntado y leyendo algunos libros de control moderno y llegue a la conclusion q con un PID tendre un control sadisfactorio para mi levitador magnetico movil mientras la velocidad de movimiento horizontal no sea muy alta tomandolo como una pertubacion inherente del sistema. sera mucho mas practico tener un controlador solo para la levitacion q uno para mantener la bolita en una pocion fija tanto en eje vertical y en el eje horizontal para lo cual necesitaramos otro controlador magnetico q tome como condiciones las fuerzas q se oponen al movimiento horizontal y fuerzas tambien tanto en la parada y en el arranq del moviemiento de levitador formulando de esta forma muchas variables a considerar las cuales en esta primera hipotesis q planteo no las considero criticas para el funcionamiento adecuado de mi sistema. El unico problema q espero ver en mi levitador magnetico al moverse sera una pequeño desplazamiento de su punto medio de reposo, en direccion opuesta al movimiento q se realiza. Bueno estare posteando mis avances y mis adelantos en este proyecto


----------

